# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Post Medusa Box 1.4.8 - public discussion thread

## hassan riach

*Medusa Box v1.4.8 is out! Added support for Samsung SGH-I917, SGH-A867, SGH-Z150, SGH-Z510 and LG P705.  Medusa Box v1.4.8 Release Notes:
Added support for the following models:  Samsung SGH-I917 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung SGH-A867 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung SGH-Z150 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung SGH-Z510 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Nics).LG P705 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## سحرالقمر

بارك الله فيك

----------

